# TP170 und Lenze 4kw FU zu verkaufen



## SPSer (28 Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute

Habe hier zwei Teile die ich nicht mehr brauche:

TP170A:
Gebraucht, wurde durch ein TP170B ersetzt. Voll funktionstüchtig
Nummer: 6AV6 545-0BA15-2AX0

Lenze FU:
Neu in OVP. Fehlbestellung. Habe gemeint der ist gleich breit wie ein 2,2kW
Könnt noch ein Standart IO / Profibus PT / Keypad dazuhaben
8200 vector 3~400V 4kW Type: E82EV402K4C

Kenn nur die Neupreise, darum nennt mir ein Angebot per PM. 
TP170A neu: ca 600 Euro
Lenze neu: ca 800 Euro

Nachtrag: Habe noch ein MPI / PPI Programmierkabel herumliegen, das ihr für 100 Euro haben könnt:
Siemens 6ES7 901-2BF00-0AA0  (für die serielle)


----------



## SPSer (3 August 2006)

Hat wirklich niemand Interesse ???


----------



## nade (4 August 2006)

Arghh hätte hier früher sein müssen die MPI hätt ich gut brauchen können.. hab mir nu ne teure Siemens USB zugelegt :S
Frequeznzumformer klingt gut problem nur hab dazu nu nimmer es Geld über und leider keine Verwendung.


----------



## KartoffeL (4 August 2006)

ich suche ein Programmierkabel (Adapter) um eine S7-300 über Serielle zu programmieren!


----------



## SPSer (5 August 2006)

Wenn du die 300er seriell programmieren möchtest, dann ist das genau das richtige Kabel für dich.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (5 August 2006)

SPSer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> TP170A:
> Gebraucht, wurde durch ein TP170B ersetzt. Voll funktionstüchtig
> Nummer: 6AV6 545-0BA15-2AX0



Was soll das Teil denn kosten ?
Wie alt ?


----------



## KartoffeL (5 August 2006)

ist das der original PC-Adapter von Siemens?

Und was soll der noch kosten?

Tobi


----------



## nade (5 August 2006)

Nachtrag: Habe noch ein MPI / PPI Programmierkabel herumliegen, das ihr für 100 Euro haben könnt:
Siemens 6ES7 901-2BF00-0AA0  (für die serielle) <-- Tobi ich würde sagen er meint den Original.


----------



## KartoffeL (5 August 2006)

srry, aber konnte über die bestellnummer nichts finden.

Ist dies ein PC-Adapter wie *6ES7972-0CA23-0XA0?

Ist der  Preis von 100€ VB? 
*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 August 2006)

Der 6ES7 901-2BF00-0AA0 sieht nach einem reinen PPI-Adapter der ersten Generation aus. Damit kann nur auf die 200er zugegriffen werden und das noch nicht einmal im Multimaster-Mode. Auf die 300er bzw. 400er kann damit *nicht* zugegriffen werden. 

@nade, @SPSer
Hat der Adapter DIP-Schalter?


----------



## KartoffeL (6 August 2006)

danke. das ist gut zu wissen. Der Verkäufer meinte nämlich man könne damit über COM eine S7-300 programmieren.

Also kann ich dies nur mit dem PC-Adapter (siehe mein Beitrag 2 Artikel drüber)?

Tobi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 August 2006)

Der PC-Adapter (und kompatible) ist eine Möglichkeit. Darüber hinaus kann noch mit einer Siemens-CP (5611, 5511, 5512, ...) oder mit einem Gerät der NetLink-Familie (NetLink S7, NetLink PRO, NetLink USB) auf die S7-300 bzw. die S7-400 über MPI bzw. PB zugegriffen werden.


----------



## KartoffeL (6 August 2006)

erstmal danke. Jetzt hab ich langsam mal den Durchblick!

Möchte mir dann einen gebrauchten PC-Adapter von Siemens zulegen.
Jetzt gibt es aber zwei Versionen:

6ES7 972-0CA21-0XA0
6ES7 972-0CA23-0XA0

Gibts dort einen Unterschied? 

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## SPSer (6 August 2006)

Mit dem PC Adapter kann definitiv auf die 300 und 400 über MPI zugegriffen werden. Das weis ich weil ich ihn selbst immer in Benutzung hatte. Es ist ein Adapter von RS232 auf MPI und PPI. Und es stimmt , dass er einer der ersten Generation ist und das es ein originaler Siemens Adapter ist. 100 Euro sind natürlich VB.


----------



## KartoffeL (6 August 2006)

Dann bräuchte ich also deinen Adapter + ein MPI-Kabel (*6ES7901-0BF00-0AA0)?*


----------



## SPSer (6 August 2006)

Nein. Bei m einem Adapter ist das MPI und RS232 Kabel schon fix angeschlossen.


----------



## KartoffeL (6 August 2006)

Wie lange ist den der Adapter?!

PC und SPS steht schon nen Meter entfernt!


----------



## SPSer (6 August 2006)

Sorry, Fehlinformation. Das MPI Kabel ist nicht fix angeschlossen. Das MPI Kabel hat etwa 3m und das RS232 ca2m.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 August 2006)

SPSer schrieb:


> Mit dem PC Adapter kann definitiv auf die 300 und 400 über MPI zugegriffen werden. Das weis ich weil ich ihn selbst immer in Benutzung hatte. Es ist ein Adapter von RS232 auf MPI und PPI. Und es stimmt , dass er einer der ersten Generation ist und das es ein originaler Siemens Adapter ist. 100 Euro sind natürlich VB.


Welche MLFB-Nummer steht auf dem Adapter? Wie sieht er aus? Hat er LEDs oder DIP-Schalter? Was steht noch auf dem Adapter?


----------



## knabi (6 August 2006)

KartoffeL schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es aber zwei Versionen:
> 
> 6ES7 972-0CA21-0XA0
> 6ES7 972-0CA23-0XA0
> ...


 
Der erste Adapter ist ein reiner MPI-Adapter, man kann damit auf die S7-300 und S7-400 per MPI-Schnittstelle zugreifen.
Der zweite Adapter kann außerdem auch noch Profibus, damit ist dann ein Zugriff auf die CPU auch per Profibus möglich.

Beiden Adaptern gemeinsam: Die MPI/DP Leitung ist ca. 20cm lang und fest am Adapter angeschlossen. Die RS232-Schnittstelle des PCs muß mit einem separatem Nullmodem-Kabel an den Adapter angeschlossen werden. Dieses Kabel ist z.B. bei SIEMENS nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten, gibt's aber in jedem guten PC-Shop in verschiedenen Längen für unter 10 Euro.
Beide Adapter sind bei SIEMENS übrigens schon länger abgelöst und sollten gebraucht günstig zu bekommen sein (wobei günstig relativ ist - so 100 Euro +/- 30 Euro werden's wohl bei Ebay sein)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## KartoffeL (6 August 2006)

Danke.
Dann ist dies also die günstigste Möglichkeit eine 315-2DP zu programmieren?
Weil möchte keine 300€ ausgeben, um die "S7 zum Üben" über USB ansprechen zu können!


----------



## knabi (6 August 2006)

Ja, das können beide Adapter, wenn der PC über eine serielle Schnittstelle verfügt.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## SPSer (24 August 2006)

Möchte wirklich niemand etwas haben?

FU könnt ihr für 600 haben (ist ja neu)
TP170A für 300


----------



## Nethacks (24 August 2006)

@SPSer Danke nochmals für den Adapter. funktioniert einwandfrei.

An Alle: Der Adapter funktioniert schon um auf die 300er und 400er zuzugreifen. Könnt ihm schon trauen. Das ihr mir trauen könnt wissen ja schon andere Leute in diesem Forum.


----------



## SPSer (20 September 2006)

Hat nun wirklich keiner Interesse? TP170 und Lenze FU sind noch zu haben


----------

